# St. Patrick's Day snow



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

St. Patrick's Day morning - 2008
Farmington, New Mexico


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks like here, most of the year! From November through March!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Do you folks down there even OWN a snow shovel??? 

St. Patty's Day snow is kind of a tradition here. Along with Halloween snow, and Easter snow, and...


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

What's that 'white' stuff?
Have not seen any for a couple of years now.
I thought it traditional to build a snowman?

Moeuk


----------

